# The Mahlkonig ek43 adjust to finer after grinding, problems still there, with video !



## 911 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi , please bear with me, cuz the same problems still there, this time I added some videos, I hope you can see them :

It happens like this:






It happens often, no matter what grind size you start with, after grinding a small amount of coffee, then adjusting to finer, you will hear the chirps all way down to finest "1". However, if you carry on turning the size down, then turn back and forth, to where it has already gone through, there is no chirps, and the chirps back again at exactly where it hasn't been. Switch grinder off and then on, the chirps still. Until it reaches "1" ( will be stay chirping at "1"), or until you grinding another amount.

Does anyone have an idea why it happens? Is it anything to do with the remaining grounds in the burrs? Or is it from any loosening screws?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think it's from bits of coffee stuck in the grinder, mine has always done that, so have others i've used


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

It's hard to tell in the last video if the burrs are touching or if it's just vibration sounds due to stuck grounds. Does it continue to get louder if you move the dial finer? It should make a sound like this if the burrs are actually touching: 



 Don't worry, you won't damage them.


----------



## yuktsi (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi, did you ever figure out the issue? I am having the exact same issue as my EK43s.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It sounds like there is some backlash/inconsistency in the adjustment. I did take an EK43 to bits a while ago, just to see what they were like inside....


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

yuktsi said:


> Hi, did you ever figure out the issue? I am having the exact same issue as my EK43s.


 I am pretty sure that it is the shear plate touching the front plate.

Take out the shear plate and file it till it is level on both ends coming out.

There was a similar problem here: https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/new-mahlkonig-ek43s-chirping-not-holding-calibration-t56789-10.html


----------

